# Lots of Spiders



## orionmystery (Feb 11, 2015)

Poltys sp.



Poltys sp._MG_5769 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

What it looks like from behind.



Poltys sp._MG_5788 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Ogre faced spider / net casting spider



Deinopis sp.?_MG_6428 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Wolfie with eggsac



Wolf Spider_MG_4347 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Can you see the spider?



Heteropoda sp._MG_4136 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Lynx spider with crane fly prey?



Lynx spider_MG_5748 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Spiny orb weaver, Gasteracantha sp.



Gasteracantha sp._MG_4421 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Huntsman spider with winged termite prey



Heteropoda sp._MG_4944 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders Up Close with Nature


----------



## waday (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow, #3 looks like something from science fiction. Amazing shots!


----------



## dzbackstroker (Feb 11, 2015)

I think I want to learn more about macro photography after seeing these.  You must live in area with really weird bugs.


----------



## weepete (Feb 11, 2015)

Excellent images Kurt! You have a knack of making these creatures look interesting and even cute. 

Do you find the ring flash significantly better at these kind of shots or is it the diffuser that makes the difference?


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 13, 2015)

waday said:


> Wow, #3 looks like something from science fiction. Amazing shots!



Thank you, Wade.



dzbackstroker said:


> I think I want to learn more about macro photography after seeing these.  You must live in area with really weird bugs.



Thanks, dzbackstroker. 



weepete said:


> Excellent images Kurt! You have a knack of making these creatures look interesting and even cute.
> 
> Do you find the ring flash significantly better at these kind of shots or is it the diffuser that makes the difference?



Thanks, weepete. Not my rig, actually, but that of my Latvian friend's. No, I really don't recommend ring flash at all. I use a single 270EX on hot shoe, something like this:

Melvyn s Macro Rig Up Close with Nature




20121217_233132-copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Feb 13, 2015)

Cheers mate, I also found your blog post here Up Close with Nature More Macro Rigs which is hugely informative too. Its giving me ideas!


----------



## cmcz450 (Mar 1, 2015)

The spiny orb doesn't even look real (in a good way) I love the chrome look it has.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Mar 11, 2015)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## baturn (Mar 11, 2015)

As always, super photos, and I like your DIYs also.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 11, 2015)

fantastic images! I like the Spiny orb weaver best, I've never seen anything like it! The fuzzy one eating, I could live without. ;-)

Thanks for sharing your macro flash setup! Definitely a good image to note.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 13, 2015)

weepete said:


> Cheers mate, I also found your blog post here Up Close with Nature More Macro Rigs which is hugely informative too. Its giving me ideas!



Thank you, weepete.



cmcz450 said:


> The spiny orb doesn't even look real (in a good way) I love the chrome look it has.



Thanks, cmcz450.



JamesScott86 said:


> My goodness - stunning images.



Thanks, JamesScott86.



baturn said:


> As always, super photos, and I like your DIYs also.



Thanks, Brian.



JustJazzie said:


> fantastic images! I like the Spiny orb weaver best, I've never seen anything like it! The fuzzy one eating, I could live without. ;-)
> 
> Thanks for sharing your macro flash setup! Definitely a good image to note.



Thanks, JustJazzie.


----------

